# Waking up with diarrhea/poop and panic attack.



## here4help63 (Jul 30, 2012)

I have so many digestive issues I could ask a ton of questions on here but let's just start with this one. I've tried googling this but it only comes up with questions about babies and pets so I decided to ask the question myself.There's nights when I'll fall asleep, and wake up always an hour or less later, with a panic attack and having to poop. It can range from a mild panic attack to a freakin out of control panic attack. Most of the time I poop, but sometimes I'll feel like I have to but nothing comes out. After I poop, I go back to bed and wake up the next morning and it's like nothing ever happened.I purposely stay up until 2 in the morning or later to avoid this situation, because I pretty much only poop at night (which I dislike) so I figure if I poop while I'm awake I won't have the panic attack, but if I go to sleep before I poop I'll wake up with the panic attack. But even though I stay up until 2, sometimes I still wake up with the panic attack.What the heck is going on here and how do I stop this? I've had enough of staying up so late, I'm thinking of just going to bed whenever I feel like it, and if I wake up with the panic attack, just get through it and move on. But I'm afraid of what happens if I have to poop but don't wake up, and then I'm constipated all through the next day because I rarely poop during the day.By the way, I'm a 19 year old female if that matters.Any thoughts or help you have with this would be totally appreciated!


----------



## IamSally (Sep 9, 2010)

here4help63 said:


> I have so many digestive issues I could ask a ton of questions on here but let's just start with this one. I've tried googling this but it only comes up with questions about babies and pets so I decided to ask the question myself.There's nights when I'll fall asleep, and wake up always an hour or less later, with a panic attack and having to poop. It can range from a mild panic attack to a freakin out of control panic attack. Most of the time I poop, but sometimes I'll feel like I have to but nothing comes out. After I poop, I go back to bed and wake up the next morning and it's like nothing ever happened.I purposely stay up until 2 in the morning or later to avoid this situation, because I pretty much only poop at night (which I dislike) so I figure if I poop while I'm awake I won't have the panic attack, but if I go to sleep before I poop I'll wake up with the panic attack. But even though I stay up until 2, sometimes I still wake up with the panic attack.What the heck is going on here and how do I stop this? I've had enough of staying up so late, I'm thinking of just going to bed whenever I feel like it, and if I wake up with the panic attack, just get through it and move on. But I'm afraid of what happens if I have to poop but don't wake up, and then I'm constipated all through the next day because I rarely poop during the day.By the way, I'm a 19 year old female if that matters.Any thoughts or help you have with this would be totally appreciated!


I am sorry you are having to deal with this. Have you tried changing your diet? also have you gone to a therapist to help you with the anxiety this is causing you? Have you been to a gastroenterologist to get any suggestions. A dietician could help you wit your diet. All the best to you!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

DO you have an IBS diagnosis? Get to a Dr if you haven't been. You also need to treat your anxiety... so see a MH professional.


----------

